# Lamenting over deprecation



## LVLouisCyphre (Jan 13, 2020)

(*_sighs_*)

I've looked over what's been taken out of FreeBSD 12.x and what's coming out of 13.

I've been in the IT business many years.  I started during the 10BASE5 thick Ethernet vampire tap days before FreeBSD.  It's sad to see all of the technologies I've worked with; ATM, EISA, FDDI and older (parallel) SCSI going away as I cut my teeth on them and ran server farms with them. 

Would I run a parallel SCSI RAID5?  Hell no; SAS and SATA beat SCSI in capacity and in bandwidth.

Would I run FDDI?  Maybe for pfsync(4) or 100Mb redundancy.

I understand the reason why they're going; to make FreeBSD more efficient.  If it's not being (widely) used, get rid of it.  It's simple evolution.  However, you're also saying goodbye to old friends in the process.

If you're running anything deprecated, just run an older version that still supports it but know about the bugs and they're not likely to be addressed; cowperson up, grin and bear it.


----------

